# Greetings from MI



## Patrick Kelly (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello everyone. Just an obligatory intro post to a new message board. If you're interested in a little background here it goes:

My name is Patrick
I'm married with no kids 
I'm from Ohio, lived in NYC, currently in Michigan
My interest in history is mostly in US Naval, but also includes general WWII, US politics, and pretty much mil his in general.
I've worked in retail most of my life. While in NYC, I volunteered as a docent aboard USS Intrepid CV-11. 

Thanks for taking a second to say hi. Have a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome from England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome to the site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard! Hmm docent eh? Does that mean you might have some nice walk around photos to share?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Patrick Kelly (Jul 16, 2017)

I've got a bunch of photos, but nothing behind the scenes, really. The deck below the hanger has lockers and break rooms for the volunteers and workers. Most of the deck directly above (where the pilot ready rooms would be) have been converted to office space. They've only got one WWII aircraft, a TBM Avenger. I was told there were full-size replicas of a F6F and a SB2C, but they were sold for space for actual aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Patrick Kelly (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Patrick Kelly (Jul 16, 2017)

That's our TBM. Bu No.24803 On permanent loan from Pensacola. It's painted in the likeness of #2 of VT-18.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard mate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Beer's in the fridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to the adult daycare!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 17, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the adult daycare!


Hey! I resemble that remark!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mungo60 (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome in Pat, im a newby as well, great bunch of blokes here.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard, shipmate! In this den of zoomies another squid is always welcome. "Wetting down" in the dirty shirt wardroom at 1800!
Cheers,
Wes


----------

